# Faire changer bouton home iPhone 4



## Dor-El (1 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un iPhone 4 dont le bouton Home n'est plus aussi réactif qu'avant. Il faut le presser fort pour qu'il fonctionne. Je pense qu'il est cassé.

Sachant que mon iPhone n'est plus garantie, savez-vous quel prix cela peut-il couter de le faire changer ? Et si il y a de bonnes adresses sur Lyon pour le faire ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## Steve_Jobs (3 Avril 2012)

Je m'étais renseigner pour le faire et c'est très très cher sur iPhone 4 car apparemment il est soudé à la carte mère et donc il faut la remplacer en même temps. Je n'ai plus le prix exacte mais c'était dans les 300-400 euros, finalement le problème est partis comme il est venus.


----------



## Etienne000 (3 Avril 2012)

Dor-El a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un iPhone 4 dont le bouton Home n'est plus aussi réactif qu'avant. Il faut le presser fort pour qu'il fonctionne. Je pense qu'il est cassé.
> 
> ...



Ici : http://www.bricomac.com/forfait-changement-bouton-home-iphone-4-noir_48_3815.html

Après, je ne sais pas s'ils sont sur Lyon .


----------



## Gz' (4 Avril 2012)

Steve_Jobs a dit:


> Je m'étais renseigner pour le faire et c'est très très cher sur iPhone 4 car apparemment il est soudé à la carte mère et donc il faut la remplacer en même temps. Je n'ai plus le prix exacte mais c'était dans les 300-400 euros, finalement le problème est partis comme il est venus.



N'importe quoi&#8230; Le mec à tout simplement voulu t'arnaquer&#8230; J'ai fait réparer le mien pour ~30&#8364;. C'est la partie mobile et flexible du bouton qui s'assouplie à force et devient insensible.  

Ça se change en une petite demi-heure par quelqu'un qui sait y faire.


----------



## Dor-El (4 Avril 2012)

Ok donc pensez-vous que si je vais dans un Apple Store ou un centre agréé ils pourront me le faire pour pas trop cher ?


----------



## laurent56480 (4 Avril 2012)

OUI, l'Apple Store va te le réparer ou au moins faire les démarches de réparations.


----------



## Dor-El (4 Avril 2012)

Merci pour le lien mais 160 euros la réparation, j'y trouve un peu cher&#8230;


----------



## lolothentique (4 Avril 2012)

bonsoir 
j'ai eu le même problème et a apple store de la part dieu il me changé contre un échange standard 
il était encore garantie


----------



## Dor-El (5 Avril 2012)

Ok mais le mien n'est plus garanti


----------



## Lefenmac (5 Avril 2012)

Dor-El a dit:


> Merci pour le lien mais 160 euros la réparation, j'y trouve un peu cher



Vas du côté Barbès et demandes à un gars qui passe s'il peut te le faire alors......


----------



## lafaucie (6 Avril 2012)

Dor-El a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un iPhone 4 dont le bouton Home n'est plus aussi réactif qu'avant. Il faut le presser fort pour qu'il fonctionne. Je pense qu'il est cassé.
> 
> ...



bonjour, vu sur un forum, je ne sais pas si ça marche, pas concerné encore : ouvrir une application, ensuite appuyer sur le bouton en haut pour l'éteindre, quand éteindre apparaît , ne pas éteindre mais appuyer sur la bouton home jusqu'à tant que l'application se ferme.  ça ne coûte rien d'essayer .


----------



## Dor-El (6 Avril 2012)

lafaucie a dit:


> bonjour, vu sur un forum, je ne sais pas si ça marche, pas concerné encore : ouvrir une application, ensuite appuyer sur le bouton en haut pour l'éteindre, quand éteindre apparaît , ne pas éteindre mais appuyer sur la bouton home jusqu'à tant que l'application se ferme.  ça ne coûte rien d'essayer .



J'ai essayé, mais ça na rien changé.


----------



## Etienne000 (6 Avril 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Ici : http://www.bricomac.com/forfait-changement-bouton-home-iphone-4-noir_48_3815.html
> 
> Après, je ne sais pas s'ils sont sur Lyon .



        

Ils font des envois


----------



## Toz (19 Juin 2012)

Ça a l'air super simple à démonter. Après pour remonter faut pas paniquer. ;-)
http://www.iphone-tech.fr/pages/tutaux/4/13-home.html


----------



## MarcMame (19 Juin 2012)

Dor-El a dit:


> Merci pour le lien mais 160 euros la réparation, j'y trouve un peu cher


C'est parce que ce prix n'est pas celui d'une réparation mais d'un échange standard. Tu apportes ton iPhone en panne et ils t'en donnent immédiatement un neuf (reconditionné).


----------



## theveryhell (22 Juin 2012)

Sinon si tu veux éviter les réparations, il y a la fameuse assistive touch, qui te permet d'avoir le bouton home sur l'écran de l'iphone :

Tu vas dans Réglages /Général  / Accessibilité et tu coche Assistive Touch.

Je suis dans le même cas que toi et c'est très pratique, il suffit de s'y habituer!


----------



## kepass (7 Novembre 2013)

Le remontage n'est pas si facile, 

Je vous laisse un tuto qui monte le remontage également. Ca peut servir. 

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQLjNOE8peo


----------

